# My new snake - Spotted Python



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

A massive thanks to Tom (LiasisUK) for selling me this little beauty. He arrived yesterday and is a super chilled little dude. AND he smashed a pinkie last night. Strike feed.  Looking forward to my new adventure with Antaresia.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Very nice looking, and even better that he's straight into his food.
I've had one for a while and he's very eccentric with food: gently puts his mouth around it several times from all angles before finally going in for the swallow. Good thing is that if he's hungry when handling, he just does the gentle mouth thing to my hand, so a nice way of finding out...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a juvenile spotted which I suspect may actually be a Children's on account f his muted spotting.


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

NickN said:


> Very nice looking, and even better that he's straight into his food.
> I've had one for a while and he's very eccentric with food: gently puts his mouth around it several times from all angles before finally going in for the swallow. Good thing is that if he's hungry when handling, he just does the gentle mouth thing to my hand, so a nice way of finding out...


My ball python will try and eat the food from the side and slowly angle himself to the tip to eat it.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

ahh very cute


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Glad you're happy with him! 😊


----------



## Wall-e (6 mo ago)

mooselee said:


> A massive thanks to Tom (LiasisUK) for selling me this little beauty. He arrived yesterday and is a super chilled little dude. AND he smashed a pinkie last night. Strike feed.  Looking forward to my new adventure with Antaresia.
> 
> View attachment 365065
> 
> View attachment 365064


Wow that's beautiful 
How big does it grow


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Wall-e said:


> Wow that's beautiful
> How big does it grow


They grow to a maximum of 5ft (150cm) though most are around the 4ft mark


----------



## Wall-e (6 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> They grow to a maximum of 5ft (150cm) though most are around the 4ft mark


Ooh nice size I ve like the look of them


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

LiasisUK said:


> They grow to a maximum of 5ft (150cm) though most are around the 4ft mark


Am I right in thinking Cape York’s are amongst the biggest, 
then spotted, 
and childreni/stimsons a fair bit smaller In comparison? 

Deviation from the norm could infer some mixing of species (?), although more probably a reflection of feeding regime?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I haven't noticed or heard much difference in size between cape yorks and 'normal' spotteds in all honesty.

But yes in decreasing order of size:
Maculosa
Stimsoni stimsoni
Stimsoni orientalis
Childreni
Sp. Pygmy banded
Perthensis

Not much difference between the stimsons and children's.


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

I know it's not a mega milestone but he shed perfectly overnight. First time for me.


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

A few pics post-shed. I love his bright colours.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

Last pic how iam i gonna fit that dog in my gob,

beautiful little python


----------

